# Tint2 ugly fonts



## mzperx (Oct 26, 2016)

Just installed FreeBSD 11 with x11-wm/openbox and x11/tint. DejaVu is used as default fonts everywhere.

Font rendering is perfect everywhere expect for x11/tint - the fonts are "ugly" on the taskbar. Currently I am using Bold / Size 12 as acceptable, but far from perfect. I tried with and w/o compositor, transparency on and off etc. Screen resolution is 1920x1080.

Anyone has a tip how to fix it? Thanks!

Edit: I think I got it: x11/tint needs different font style and size than x11/openbox. Found a good setting.


----------



## tingo (Oct 30, 2016)

Feel free to share the setting you found, so others can enjoy it too.


----------



## scottro (Oct 30, 2016)

Generally, you can set tint2 fonts in $HOME/.config/tint2/tint2rc.


----------



## mzperx (Oct 31, 2016)

Openbox uses "DejaVu Sans 14" fonts. Dejavu Sans 11 or Dejavu Sans 12 looked ugly on the taskbar and it turned it that I need to use "DejaVu Sans *Condensed Bold*" to have the same visual result as with Openbox windows fonts.


----------

